# canteen/cup



## RBM (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an aversion to plastic for a container. The plastic taste can be nauseating. Aluminum is a little better, stainless steel is the best for taste to me. Now a stainless steel canteen would be the best, aluminum next, with plastic being last to me. Stainless steel canteens are a bit pricey. Aluminum canteens are reasonable. Plastic canteens are usually pretty cheap. I have two sets of aluminum quart canteens/covers with stainless steel cooking cups (these are cups that are measured for 1 cup each so smaller). I have a GI plastic quart canteen, cover, and stainless steel canteen cup and I also have the new Gerber BG plastic liter canteen/cup. The new Gerber BG canteen is plastic, the canteen cup is aluminum. I am not sure how well the aluminum canteen cup will work with repeated high temperature heating and that is why I prefer stainless steel canteen cups. Anyway the prices of the GI type and Gerber BG for the exact same thing is here a difference of $18.

http://armysurplusstore.com/gitype1qtplasticcanteenwithcoverandcup.aspx

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerc...er®+Bear+Grylls+Canteen+Cup&#153;/G01062.html


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 26, 2012)

RBM said:


> I have an aversion to plastic for a container. The plastic taste can be nauseating. Aluminum is a little better, stainless steel is the best for taste to me. Now a stainless steel canteen would be the best, aluminum next, with plastic being last to me. Stainless steel canteens are a bit pricey. Aluminum canteens are reasonable. Plastic canteens are usually pretty cheap. I have two sets of aluminum quart canteens/covers with stainless steel cooking cups (these are cups that are measured for 1 cup each so smaller). I have a GI plastic quart canteen, cover, and stainless steel canteen cup and I also have the new Gerber BG plastic liter canteen/cup. The new Gerber BG canteen is plastic, the canteen cup is aluminum. I am not sure how well the aluminum canteen cup will work with repeated high temperature heating and that is why I prefer stainless steel canteen cups. Anyway the prices of the GI type and Gerber BG for the exact same thing is here a difference of $18.
> 
> http://armysurplusstore.com/gitype1qtplasticcanteenwithcoverandcup.aspx
> 
> http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerc...er®+Bear+Grylls+Canteen+Cup&#153;/G01062.html



You ought to try bathing, shaving, eating and drinking out of a canteen cup for 6 months, I did and it sucked.


----------



## usmc2112 (Jul 8, 2012)

canteen cup showers are better than nothing but still suck!


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 8, 2012)

usmc2112 said:


> canteen cup showers are better than nothing but still suck!



Does a modern Marine get a canteen cup now? I mean don't they use those camel back things instead of canteens?


----------



## usmc2112 (Aug 29, 2012)

NO, modern Marines get "beverage bags" with their MRE's....lost art of canteen cup cookery!


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 29, 2012)

I bet some of the old Corp guys who were boots when I got out still carry a canteen cup into the field with them.


----------

